# Should i use a toyota tacoma?



## anj4ever6236

Ok well I have been searching for a way to get a plow with this hard times. My fiancees uncle is willing to sell me a 90-94 toyota tacoma stick shift 4wd its a two door. don't quite know the motor. it has a meyer plow on it. He says it will push anything but hmmmm. Need advice he is selling it for 3000 any comments would be apreciated.


----------



## WRIGHTWAY

Don’t mean to sound like a dick but 
Time’s might not be as hard if we all bought American trucks and cars


----------



## Jenkins12

What are you plowing with the truck. What size is the blade? That taco to be honest is best for small lots and driveways nothing commerical.


----------



## stroker79

Tacomas were not made until 1995.5.

They have just a standard toyota pickup. the engine will be a 22re 4 cyl. It might have the 3.0 6 cyl which was a decent engine but it east head gaskets and is prone to more issues. They are buillit proof engines and a mini trucks. But dont expect to do much more than driveways. Maybe a little commercial, real small stuff but it will get beat up pretty hard running it full bore every storm.


----------



## anj4ever6236

Yea I don't plan on using it much commercially.


----------



## martyman

WRIGHTWAY;866858 said:


> Don't mean to sound like a dick but
> Time's might not be as hard if we all bought American trucks and cars


Americans do buy American cars and companies like Ford are a quality name all over the world ( I would still take a Toyota over a Ford)...and the foreign companies even brought factories for you to build their cars. Many American companies have outsources and its the same with my country, you will need to evolve and put down the flag for a while. I worked at Hertz Rental at a very busy airport and over ten years ago American cars were not very good quality and they are now getting to a higher standard. I drive a Jeep and if someone came out with a small diesel/hybrid pick-up I would grab it...and I don't care who makes it.


----------



## anj4ever6236

Yea ill those foreign cars are gas savers I have a chevy and it 3 days I have to refill the tank and a ford two they are good work trucks but wow do they eat the gas

the truck has meyers plow don't quote remember the size but it fit in the bed of the truck with top down. maybe a 7?


----------



## Maine_Snowman

*Tacoma plow truck*

I have used two Tacomas for plow trucks and have had great luck! The Tacoma is useful for smaller areas and personal use. I would not expect to clear parking lots with it but it makes a great little plow truck.


----------



## snow patrol

You''ll be fine. I run a 2001 Tacoma with a 7' Western Pro every winter since I purchased it new. It handles it amazingly well. Will it do what a full size 3/4 ton pick up will do? Not as efficiently, but it will handle commercial lots up to about 20K Sq. Ft. without a problem. I know this because I have run this truck along with my other pick up trucks, which are Chevy 2500's, for many years so I have real life experience to base my comments on. If you plow small to medium commercial sites, many times you will actually be able to plow quicker than with a full size pick up do to the compact size of the Tacoma. Just a quick tip, you will want to put Timbrens on the front end to support the extra weight. Good luck!


----------



## LWeasel

Hey Snow Patrol, on western's site it shows that plow weighing in over 600lbs, do you have timbrens installed? Im looking to put a plow of my 2011 V6 Auto Quad Cab and Ive been looking at the various setups... snopro home pro, western, snoway and various others... I want something rugged yet able for the truck... Looking to do driveways, we have F250 with 9' V-Plow (Fisher) but it gets way too tight on some drives so the tacoma would be great for the tight stuff.


----------



## mercer_me

WRIGHTWAY;866858 said:


> Don't mean to sound like a dick but
> Time's might not be as hard if we all bought American trucks and cars


The Toyota Tacoma and Tundra are both built in Texas. I'm not sure about the Tacoma but, the Tundra has 85% American made parts witch is more than Ford, GM, and Dodge.

To answer the question a Snow Dogg 6'8" or 7.5' MD would be a good plow for a Tacoma.


----------



## matts27

mercer_me;1597262 said:


> The Toyota Tacoma and Tundra are both built in Texas. I'm not sure about the Tacoma but, the Tundra has 85% American made parts witch is more than Ford, GM, and Dodge.
> 
> To answer the question a Snow Dogg 6'8" or 7.5' MD would be a good plow for a Tacoma.


Here's the chart, for trucks, select your year and it will list it alphabetically...

http://www.nhtsa.gov/Laws+&+Regulations/Part+583+American+Automobile+Labeling+Act+(AALA)+Reports


----------



## shovelracer

Every time I get a part from Ford it says made in Mexico. My 98 Tacoma was assembled in the US. If the vehicle in question is rot free it is worth the 3000 maybe. If it is rotted than maybe 1000-1500. The early Tacomas were prone to frame rot, but Toyota bought back most of them for 1.5 KBB value and crushed them. I paid 15 for mine drove it for 12 years and then they bought it for 10. Best vehicle investment I ever made.


----------

